# That awful "Error 25001"



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

5thandlast said:


> I've tried a day to search the net in hope of finding an answer.
> 
> Everytime I try and install my game *Football Manager 2006* (Genuine retail purchase!) it says "Error 25001 Device Set Up Error 25004"
> 
> Help....


Note::: Its not a CD error. I took it back to the shop and they changed it. The guy behind the counter said "Something to do with your registry files" before walking off.

Top service that !!!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

from what I'm reading.. It is a problem with the installer.
How to fix it?.. I haven't a clue yet.


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Super-D-38 said:


> from what I'm reading.. It is a problem with the installer.
> How to fix it?.. I haven't a clue yet.


Nooooooooo !!!!

Anyone else want to try?

I've tried all the advice below (and can't really get past the same fault)

This relates to a programme called Daemon Tools

http://www2.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/archive/index.php/t-400.html

Error: 25002, 25003, 25004, 25007, 25010, 25040, 27063, or 27077 appears when working with images for an NTFS partition

_Situation:
When working with an image of an NTFS partition, you see a message with one of the following error codes: 25002, 25003, 25004, 25007, 25010, 25040, 27063, or 27077._


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Update.... For those that speak\read French:

http://forum.alcohol-soft.com/index.php?showtopic=18833


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Has Daemon Tools worked before? When did it stop working? Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

He's asking about a game, not Daemon Tools.

It shows allot on Alcohol 120% threads too... 

Do you have either of those programs?.. If so try removing one and see if it helps..

I know Sims 2 won't install if it sees Daemon Tools.. ( I think it was Daemon)..


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

techkid said:


> Has Daemon Tools worked before? When did it stop working? Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it?


That thought never crossed my mind 

It doesn't work... full stop!

No matter what I do when I try and install Daemon Tools, it gets to 99 percent complete, gives that message, then uninstalls itself.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

5thandlast said:


> Note::: Its not a CD error. I took it back to the shop and they changed it. The guy behind the counter said "Something to do with your registry files" before walking off.
> 
> Top service that !!!


I've edited your thread title, please do not use that kind of language here.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

So... Are we still after the game? 
Or has this become about Daemon Tools?

I don't know if there is an update to install shield.. I think I read someone went to another installer program.. Though I don't know what one, and if it's system safe..


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

I've no idea, Super D-38, but its minus 6 over here and snowy. I'd love to have this game to play today. 

Anyone help? Or should I just write it off and try and get a refund?

As for the topic...

To install the game, I need to install Daemon Tools. It's on the Disk (Football Manager 06). If I can't install it, I can't install the game.


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Bump--- *FX* Cries for help as is off duty from work and feeling really nauseaus. Needs something to get the days ticking along.


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Bump after two days...


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

So, If I get this right. You must install Daemon Tools, just to install that game?..

That is real bazaar to me..

Daemon is on the disc with the game?.. Have you tried to download Daemon and install it?.. An older version maybe.
Ver 3.47 http://www.download.com/Daemon-Tools/3000-7970-10376892.html

It sounds real fishy that you need emulation software to install a "retail" game..

When you say "Over Here".. Could this be some kind of import that is sold, and by chance a real looking copy?.. 
I just can't figure why you would need D Tools, to install..

Oh well, just try different versions till one works, then try the game..


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

I've tried installing DT v. 3.40. And newer versions 3.47 and 3.23

I swear on my life that it came with the game (Football Manager 06). ***AND THE DOWNLOAD DOESN'T WORK***


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have a weblink to this game? Is this a PC game?


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Yes. Its a Sim Game.

I have all the things I need to run it on the comp...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...055807/sr=8-1/ref=pd_ka_1/202-4396353-8488646


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

The download I posted?... Because, I just checked and it works fine.. :up: 
Either your PC hates D Tools, or your gona need to try an older version.. Like 2. something..

Not sure what it is, that it needs D tools for. If we knew, maybe we can find a work around..

All I know D Tools is a "Safe Disc" cracker, and virtual ROM drives.. 
If it needs it for the cracking, we can't help.. I have no idea why you would need the virtual, if you have the disc.. 

This combo makes no sense to me..  

Maybe someone else has the game and can answer..


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

it makes no sense for a LEGAL cd to have to run on D-Tools!!!
if you have ANY cd-dvd emulation applications, you should uninstall them (Demon tools, Alcohol 120%, Clone CD/DVD etc) reboot the machine and see whether your installation works now.

if it's an installer problem, download Microsoft's updated Installer here. Install it - Restart pc and let us know.

also would be good to defragment your hard drives

you can also contact Sports Interactive directly with your query


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

There is a bug in some installers, where it looks for (and assumes) Drive D: as the
CD-ROM drive. If you CD-ROM is assigned a drive letter other than D:, or has no drive 
letter at all, then the installer breaks. Some of the old Myst games had this problem, IIRC. 
I never experienced this problem, but I always look for updates, before installing and
running the game, to prevent problems caused by bugs in the initial release, and I don't
have Football Manager 2006.

If this is the problem, the only two ways around it, that I know of, is to join or assign
the CD-ROM drive as D:, or else look for an update or patch somewhere. 

If you are using a virtual drive, it still has to be mounted as drive D:, if this bug exists
in the game.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DT doesn't come with the game. I have the game. DT is a program that installs virtual CD drives and then you mount ISOs (usually a copy of a CD) so you can run the program on your hard drive without the CD.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

So it seems the thought here is it's not really a "retail" game.. If you can, I would take it back, and get your $$ back.

Retail should never come with "cracking" or "virtual" software.. 
And should never need it to install itself. 

Seems you may have been taken.. If this is a store selling these you should report it to the game maker. If only to ask if this is something they allow for this game..


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Super-D-38 said:


> He's asking about a game, not Daemon Tools.
> 
> It shows allot on Alcohol 120% threads too...
> 
> ...


I asked the question because the game problem seemed to be related to that. Although if I am wrong, I apologise.

You shouldn't need this program in any case to run a game off a CD.


----------

